# S4 APB motor won't crank



## vdubspex (Apr 29, 2009)

2001 APB Engine was rebuilt because of bent valves. Installed engine, hooked up all wires except for the exhaust sensors and it just won't crank.

Checked the fuses. No power to any of engine control or fuel pump fuses.
Checked the power to remote/ignition lead to starter while key turned to crank/start position still power to starter. 

Do I need to reset anything??

:banghead: Help!!! :banghead:


----------



## sracwohsf (Jul 13, 2005)

why did you not plug in teh o2 sensors? they are pretty important.

when it cranks, does it turn over freely? does it attempt start at all (spudder?)

when you say no power to the fuel pump or ECM... waht does that mean? the pump and ecm should have power on accessory... load reduction relay should turn off everything else but the ECM and fuel pump during cranking.


----------

